# Laparoscopic treatment of ectopic pregnancy and removal of IUD



## lcathey@smsc.org (Oct 19, 2016)

Patient with ectopic pregnancy had Laparoscopy with evacuation of hematoperitoneum, left salpingectomy, removal of intrauterine device. The IUD was removed with ring forceps no complications.  Then the cervix was dilated and the laparoscopy procedure was started.  We billed 59151 and 58301.  58301 IUD removal was denied.  We are adding a 51 to 58301 and rebilling to see if that works.  In the mean time i'm asking for suggestions or comments.  Would this be something that would just be considered mutually exclusive?  It wasn't incidental because it was planned before she went to surgery.  Thank you for any help!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 20, 2016)

These procedures are billable together. Use the 51 modifier on the 58301.


----------



## lcathey@smsc.org (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

